# 97 maxima or 95 es300?



## 12340987 (Oct 23, 2008)

Both for same price and same mileage. Let's also imagine they are similarly equipped. Which would you buy and why?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Depends on your financial situation. Lexus parts will cost ALOT more than Nissan parts for sure!

One car is considered a sports car while the other is a "luxury" car...2 different styles are represented here. Pick what you can afford to maintain...good luck!


----------



## 12340987 (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a good point though I'm not so sure about that, as I think the es300 is just a luxury camry. And the es300s are known for their reliability.
So that aside what else would you consider?
For one thing, I would like a car that is quiet. Do you guys with 4th gen maximas find them to be quiet?


----------

